# ipfw and dynamic dns



## scavern (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello,

I have a server that needs to access my FreeBSD firewall that is currently running IPFW.

The problem I have is that the source IP is dynamic eg. mydynip.dyndns.org and I do not want to open ports for all.

Any suggestions on how to get around this ?


----------



## aragon (Dec 31, 2009)

You'd have to do something like [thread=7204]port knocking[/thread] I guess.  Opening port 22 isn't all that dangerous, but I do highly recommend disabling password/PAM authentication.  Use SSH keys only.


----------

